# Azamar Quest drifting after fire



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Here we go again! http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...cruise-ship-drifting-after-fire-16138734.html


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Believe this vessel has the high pressure fine water spray for engine fires. With system the fire is put out very quickly and machinery can be restated very quickly.
Expect they are having problems with the elecs to get everything restarted.
They have a video of this system at the fire school in Southampton .


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Cruise ship owners playing a new Tape -

"However, in an abundance of caution, the captain deemed it necessary to muster all guests at their assembly stations," it said.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

More on here
http://www.azamaraclubcruises.com/about-azamara/travel-alerts


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

borderreiver said:


> Believe this vessel has the high pressure fine water spray for engine fires. With system the fire is put out very quickly and machinery can be restated very quickly.
> Expect they are having problems with the elecs to get everything restarted.
> They have a video of this system at the fire school in Southampton .


We had a crankcase explosion (primary) in a generator engine on 'Pride of Burgundy'. When I arrived in the engine control room the watchkeeper had already put the 'Hi-Fog' on and I was able to go out and inspect the machine, climb all over, walk round it and not get very wet but the whole diesel end was enveloped in a fine mist.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Binnacle said:


> Cruise ship owners playing a new Tape -
> 
> "However, in an abundance of caution, the captain deemed it necessary to muster all guests at their assembly stations," it said.


I would seriously hope that they would do that anyway - The difference is probably that the media now think that it should be specifically reported. 

(And of course the press feel the need to mention recent unrelated problems on other totally different ships).


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Another Company Owned By Royal Caribbean.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

stores said:


> Another Company Owned By Royal Caribbean.


Another? 
It's basically RCI, Celebrity, Pullmantur and Azamara - Up to now, none of which seem to have been in the news lately.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Now under way
see:http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...st-limps-into-port-after-engine-room-fire.htm.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandakan great little port. In my days no pilot which might make life interesting.
Expect she will have to anchor off.Nice little park close by with a lot of my cousins in.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

Old Saying In Media;never Let The Truth Get In The Way Of A Good Story;


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Azamara Quest reported to have reached Sandakan today, 2 April.


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Azamara Quest Update
April 1, 2012, 10:30 a.m. E.S.T.

Azamara Quest arrived at Sandakan (Sabah), Malaysia, on April 1, 2012, at approximately 9:23 p.m. local time. 

The one crew member that was more severely injured will be immediately transferred to a local area hospital. Guests had the option of staying onboard the ship while it is docked in Sandakan, or being transferred to a local area hote...l until they continue on their vacation.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

borderreiver said:


> Sandakan great little port. In my days no pilot which might make life interesting.
> Expect she will have to anchor off.Nice little park close by with a lot of my cousins in.


 Sandakan,many moons ago anchored off ,oldman ,mate and c/e off ashore for the day with the agent,suddenly alarms go off fire in the e/r me and 2/e took charge battened down all the skylights set off Co2 then after a while dropped hoses with a spray head in,

All the time sparks was sending out a pan on the radio but the local signal station was shut down (only came on watch about 3 hours prior to a ship arrival)I had the senior app hanging onto the whistle but no movement from the shore,sometime in the late afternoon the signal station opened up to be told by an incoming ship that the ettrick bank was on fire.

Got the fire out before the oldman and the others came back on board,all he said was "what have you done to my ship.Investigation showed that a fuel pipe had had fractured spraying fuel onto a hot surface,believe that was a fairly common occurrance.

jim
never got ashore in all the trips we made to Sandakan,looked a pretty dismal place.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

jimthehat said:


> Sandakan,many moons ago anchored off ,oldman ,mate and c/e off ashore for the day with the agent,suddenly alarms go off fire in the e/r me and 2/e took charge battened down all the skylights set off Co2 then after a while dropped hoses with a spray head in,
> 
> All the time sparks was sending out a pan on the radio but the local signal station was shut down (only came on watch about 3 hours prior to a ship arrival)I had the senior app hanging onto the whistle but no movement from the shore,sometime in the late afternoon the signal station opened up to be told by an incoming ship that the ettrick bank was on fire.
> 
> ...


No No Sandakan great place very good food. great time ashore. and Simlok park full off orang tans. always spent the afternoon there.
with my cousins


----------

